# QP Design GATA RTA replacement glass



## RenaldoRheeder (31/5/20)

Anyone that stocks replacement glass section for the QP Design GATA RTA? I cracked mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (3/6/20)

Just bumping this for @RenaldoRheeder . Not sure if you have had any feedback on this but also looking for a glass as well as the ultem insert for the Gata.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/6/20)

https://vaperscafe.myshopify.com/products/qpdesigngatartareplacementglass?variant=31173409800305

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (3/6/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> https://vaperscafe.myshopify.com/products/qpdesigngatartareplacementglass?variant=31173409800305



Thanks a lot.


----------



## M.Adhir (3/6/20)

Wonder if they will ship 
Stuff if pretty cheap there considering they say 30% discount will be applied on cart.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Wonder if they will ship
> Stuff if pretty cheap there considering they say 30% discount will be applied on cart.



I just ordered, and there was no discount at checkout. But I don't mind - just need to get the glass replaced. Now to wait and see if they ship. Thanks for the headsup @OnePowerfulCorsa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

